

Zecter Offers ‘No E-Mail Regrets’ - drm237
http://mashable.com/2008/05/27/zecter-file-sharing/

======
briansmith
DropSend and other similar services have been doing this forever. The only
difference here is the marketing--this company is touting the ability to
revoke read permissions on the attachments (which all its competitors allow as
well) more than it touts the ability to send large files (which is what its
competitors hype).

It is hard understand why a SAAS email attachment provider hypes security and
privacy as its primary benefits; surely it is more secure to keep your
attachments in-house and scrubbed out of outbound (through the firewall)
emails. Even better, share them out on a network share that has full ACLs and
automatic single-sign-on authentication.

------
aj1980
I'd be a bit concerned about patent issues with this one. There's a company
that, on the surface, already does this.

Here's a link: [http://www.bigstring.com/free-email-
address/aboutsecureemail...](http://www.bigstring.com/free-email-
address/aboutsecureemailv2.php)

From their site: "BigString Corporation (OTCBB: BSGC) has created a
revolutionary new email service that allows users to control their sent email.
The Company’s BigString product is an email service for both individuals and
businesses that is recallable and changeable. With a patent pending
technology, BigString allows a user to easily send, recall, erase, self-
destruct and modify an email after it has been sent."

------
almost
"Trying to make bits non-copyable is like trying to make water not wet" -
Bruce Schneier

------
m0nty
Surely the ability to take back a sent document is only useful if everyone
else agrees to play by the rules? The moment I cut-and-paste the doc, or find
some way to download it, you're right back where you were before.

~~~
zach
It's better than sending the bits in the actual email. If you can revoke
access to the attachment immediately after sending it, that's an improvement.

I'm guessing ninety-something percent of mistaken emails with attachments are
noticed within the first ten seconds after it's sent, so you could really use
an undo button. So for that, it's a good solution.

Me, I have the opposite problem. I write emails and forget to include the
attachment, which necessitates I immediately send another copy with the
attachment. I swear I did that recently and the recipient's GMail account
blocked the email and all others from my address. I guess that behavior runs
afoul of their spam algorithms.

~~~
m0nty
I suppose email "undo" is a useful feature. Not sure -- maybe it's one of
those great ideas which looks a bit lame at first.

Gmail handles outgoing attachments really well. If you type text like "here's
the file I promised" or "I've attached a file" it prompts you if you don't, in
fact, attach a file.

